# Help! My Older Dog is Attacking New Puppy



## buggg72 (Aug 2, 2012)

The Problem:
My 5 year old Beagle viciously attacks our new 6 month old Beagle.

Me and my wife just introduced a 6 month old Beagle into the home, and our older 5 year old Beagle is very aggressive towards him and trying to attack him. The puppy is house trained and happy, very gentle character. He just wants to jump around and play with the older dog.

A little background on older 5 year old:
Shes a un-spayed beagle. She started showing aggression towards other animals at around 2 years old. While there has been dogs in the past that she has gotten along with(even though she still played with them as her being the dominant one) but for the most part she instantly tries to attack them viciously. There has also been times in the past where she has actually bitten me and drawn blood. Ive tried the whole thing about calmly rolling her over onto her back until she submits. Didnt really help any. So I have subscribed more to the nothing in life is free approach with her as in making her sit before going out and before feeding, I command her to come to me and sit at my feet often and randomly. I give her alot of commands through out the day, sometimes rewarding her with a small treat, sometimes giving her good verbal praises and good girls. I look for any opportunity to assert my leadership, calmly and firmly, consistently. I have started giving her a daily walk and we play ball at least once a day. Her behavior has improved towards me and she has gotten a lot more responsive to my commands. She hasnt bitten me since her new training, but then again I dont push her limits by putting my hands all over her face or etc. I believe she will still bite me if I push her in certain ways. I plan to keep her in a life long "nothing in life is free" training/reinforcement.

We introduced the dogs on neutral ground by letting them meet while going on a walk. My older Beagle instantly disliked him and tried to attack. We kept them at a distance at that point but continued with our walk. Halfway into the walk, our older dog would ignore the puppy but but still show displeasure if the puppy got to close/friendly. When the walk was over we kept the dogs on the leashes and brought them inside. The older dogs reaction was to instantly attack, and she has been trying to attack the puppy at any chance she gets.

We have a wire crate set up in the living area for the new puppy in hopes that it will accumulate the older dog to the puppy. But even when the puppy is in the crate, the older dog will try to attack him if he shows to much excitement or movement. I now keep my older dog on a drag line in the house. Sometimes my wife will put the puppy on a leash and let the puppy rest at her feet. At these times I have to keep the older dog at my feet, and if I leave the room, I take her with me by leading her with the drag line. If I turn my back on the older dog, she will instantly go for the puppy. I have no doubt that she will truly try to hurt him. 

We plan on finding a good professional to help, but I would like to ask the forum for any thoughts, ideas and tips.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I am wondering why did you get the new pup? I have a DA dog but made sure she was perfectly fine with him before saying YES I want him.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

> Shes a un-spayed beagle. She started showing aggression towards other animals at around 2 years old. While there has been dogs in the past that she has gotten along with(even though she still played with them as her being the dominant one) but for* the most part she instantly tries to attack them viciously.*


You brought a puppy into a home with a known dog-aggressive dog? Who has been that way for several years?

You have a big problem on your hands. I have no idea what made you think this was a good idea to begin with but...

Keep them separate; two barriers between them if you are not there to supervise. A crate in the room is NOT good enough- crates can be opened and right now, if that puppy gets out, it sounds like you'll end up with a dead puppy

Seek professional help with someone reputable and experienced with dog aggressive dogs- this generally does NOT mean someone at PetSmart/PetCo etc. 

Consider rehoming the puppy. While some people make a crate-and-rotate household work, if you have just introduced this puppy and if you have the option to find him a good home, I'd seriously consider it.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Sounds like you knew this was going to happen. I would have worked on the dog aggression prior to actually getting a second dog. If you're dead set on keeping the puppy, I'd be sure they're separated at all times until you have a good working relationship with a trainer who can help you reintroduce safely.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

buggg72 said:


> My 5 year old Beagle viciously attacks our new 6 month old Beagle.
> . . .
> Shes a un-spayed beagle. She started showing aggression towards other animals at around 2 years old. While there has been dogs in the past that she has gotten along with(even though she still played with them as her being the dominant one) but for the most part she instantly tries to attack them viciously. There has also been times in the past where she has actually bitten me and drawn blood. Ive tried the whole thing about calmly rolling her over onto her back until she submits. Didnt really help any.


...
My advice: Re-home this puppy. 
I have no idea why you brought a puppy into a home with a known dog-aggressive dog but this puppy's life is in danger and he's either going to be killed or a nervous wreck, and by him being in an environment where he constantly has to fear for his safety, it's likely going to cause him problems in the future, perhaps even make him DA himself. 

I'm going to be blunt here, this was a selfish decision. You're stressing this puppy and your older dog and putting this poor pup's life in danger.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I don't know if I am over-thinking this or what but maybe they made the post to get us all going(or try). You see how they put UN-spayed in their post, but brought a MALE pup into the house? they tried some techinices that aren't appreciated by some here AND they brought home a puppy to a home with an aggressive dog?


I am probably just over-thinking but that is what it is starting to seem like to me.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Rehome the puppy. And stop rolling the other dog onto it's back. You are making her aggressive.


----------



## Raiz3l (Nov 5, 2011)

You brought home another dog on top of that a puppy, knowing your dog is aggressive towards other dogs.
I don't want to be mean but your asking for trouble already. Clearly you haven't thought this through or else you wouldn't have brought home the puppy.

Anyway look for professional help do it ASAP or just rehome the puppy.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

The puppy needs a new place to live. One where he isnt constantly afraid for his life. I know its not what you want to hear but this is a VERY dangerous situation for the little guy. You still need a trainer for your adult girl even without the puppy in the house. Work with positive techniques, start very slow and build from there. I doubt she will ever be able to live with another dog but she could become more trustworthy.


----------



## EdDTS (May 30, 2012)

I would rehome the puppy.

But if you are absolutely set on getting these guys together you better put a muzzle on the older dog and contact a professional.


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

I feel sad for both of these dogs, the puppy is probaly SO scared, and the older dog is not comfortable in it's own home!  I'm not sure why you got a puppy when you *Knew* your dog was agressive?! Either way get help ASAP or rehome the poor pup.

~Erica~


----------



## guitarguy (Jul 25, 2012)

EdDTS said:


> I would rehome the puppy.
> 
> But if you are absolutely set on getting these guys together you better put a muzzle on the older dog and contact a professional.


This......sorry.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

momtolabs said:


> I don't know if I am over-thinking this or what but maybe they made the post to get us all going(or try). You see how they put UN-spayed in their post, but brought a MALE pup into the house? they tried some techinices that aren't appreciated by some here AND they brought home a puppy to a home with an aggressive dog?
> 
> 
> I am probably just over-thinking but that is what it is starting to seem like to me.


notice they haven't been back, either....i'm w/ you on this, mtl.......ppl w/ nothing better to do, gotta love 'em (NOT)


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

*Sigh* there's all kinds of ppl lol, I also have a dog that isn't good with othe dog's & tho I love dogs & want to have more, I know that I won't be able to while I have Josefina, due to her social skills... Unless its the exact right kind of dog... But I can't have anymore right now anyway but if I did I would make sure everyone got on.


----------



## Raiz3l (Nov 5, 2011)

The op is most likely embarrassed and has left the house.


----------

